

Impact Dialing's Lean Startup Model - danielle17
http://michaelrkn.blogspot.com/2011/03/impact-dialings-lean-startup-model.html

======
michaelrkn
leave a comment at the bottom of the post if you like what you read!
-michael@impactdialing

